# Found 66 within 20 minuted of the cities...



## theswede (May 24, 2014)

Found these last night...it's on!


----------



## yogaguy (May 8, 2015)

any particular direction from the cities?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Not north .


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

TheSwede is on the board! Nice job. All under one tree? Elm, and hilltop with full sun? 

Shroomtrooper, you've timed your vacation pretty well. It's coming to a close here in my neck of the woods, but northern tier counties in IA should be good for another week. My freezer is full and I've dried several pounds to package up and send to friends. I've walked so many miles over so many hours and seen so many wondrous things and felt so renewed again. I hope your searches go as well.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

My timing is good if I go south, just babies where I am. So I went south hour or so and first spot got 45. Not bad for a new spot. I never find any on river flood plains, but after I found a few checked the flood plain and under 1 giant dead elm, I found 8 real nice yellows. Lots of other dead elms but nothing under them. I wonder if the younger dead elms had a opportunity to get a relationship with the spores before flooding out, where as the older elm had many more years to get a mycorrhizal relationship. Just a thought. Because so many dead elms and only 1 tree. Unless I go back I will never know if I was just too early for the younger ones. Fun going on the road, reminds me of grouse hunting up north.


----------



## mzter shroom (Apr 24, 2014)

Really shroomster, some of my best spots are river flood plains found about 4 lbs in 3 hours last year on one. It most likely depends on how long the plain took to recede in any particular year.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

That's interesting, I generally avoid the floodplains due to sandy mushrooms...is there a way to get rid of it? Never been able to remove all the grit, makes for an unpleasant bite.


----------

